# Juvenile Bald Eagle



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2019)

Some days you luck out. The other day I walked a mile in a snow storm to see a Barred owl and today a Juvenile Bald Eagle showed up a my job-site.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow, excellent shooting...


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Wow, excellent shooting...



Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 15, 2019)

Stunning set, loving the third one.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2019)

Great set.


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice to the 10th power! Great set.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 15, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> Stunning set, loving the third one.





zombiesniper said:


> Great set.





Jeff G said:


> Nice to the 10th power! Great set.



Thanks


----------



## D7K (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice! Didn't expect to see it flying when I opened the thread, love the shots of it dropping from the branch.. If I am to be picky, is there a lot of clarity applied to the edits?


----------



## rosh4u (Feb 15, 2019)

That's a nice collection! In the first three pictures, it feels like Eagle is smiling and giving different poses for the pictures!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Feb 16, 2019)

Mike,
A fine series of images.  Nice work.

Irishwhistler


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

D7K said:


> Nice! Didn't expect to see it flying when I opened the thread, love the shots of it dropping from the branch.. If I am to be picky, is there a lot of clarity applied to the edits?



Thanks. I’m on my phone so not sure about clarity. Not picky. We all adjust our pictures differently. I adjust to the point where I’m satisfied wth the final results.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

rosh4u said:


> That's a nice collection! In the first three pictures, it feels like Eagle is smiling and giving different poses for the pictures!



Thanks. Not sure if it was smiling or sizing me up.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

Irishwhistler said:


> Mike,
> A fine series of images.  Nice work.
> 
> Irishwhistler



Thanks


----------



## D7K (Feb 16, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Didn't expect to see it flying when I opened the thread, love the shots of it dropping from the branch.. If I am to be picky, is there a lot of clarity applied to the edits?
> ...



Me too and I'm certainly no post processing expert!! Again, lovely set.. Really hoping to catch some wildlife in the spring, The storks should be returning soon too...


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks again. I’m hoping for an early spring but we’ve haven’t had much snow yet so I’m figuring it will start snowing in late March


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 16, 2019)

I think you make your own luck. You seem to go above and beyond what most members do. Nice, as always!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2019)

Wow, beautiful imagery.  Your editing is different in this set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think you make your own luck. You seem to go above and beyond what most members do. Nice, as always!


He definitely makes images as opposed to taking them...


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think you make your own luck. You seem to go above and beyond what most members do. Nice, as always!



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, beautiful imagery.  Your editing is different in this set.



Thank you. What do you notice that is different about the editing? I've actually been struggling with editing lately.  I’ve been shooting into bright backgrounds so I’ve been using in camera exposure compensation to get decent exposure on the subject which in turn blows the background out.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, beautiful imagery.  Your editing is different in this set.
> ...


They have an HDR look on my phone. I don't recall seeing that look before. I suppose it could be the scene. I like it, not being critical, just something that made me scroll up to confirm it was your images.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Ok thanks. I didn’t think you were being critical. I’m not formally trained in any post processing techniques. I really just move the sliders around in Lightroom until I think it looks ok. Plus I do it on a laptop. Sometimes it works other times I’m left scratching my head.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...


Your ahead of me in that department. I signed up for an editing class but it got snowed out. First time, not enough people. Maybe 3rd time is a charm. It's an 8 week course at night, 2 nights a week.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 16, 2019)

Wow what a great set and lucky for you you had your gear with you at work.  If you’re editing on a laptop, the screen angle and ambient light in the room can really make a difference from one session to the next.  I do see the difference that jc is talking about.  Doesn’t look like your usual style.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 16, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow what a great set and lucky for you you had your gear with you at work.  If you’re editing on a laptop, the screen angle and ambient light in the room can really make a difference from one session to the next.  I do see the difference that jc is talking about.  Doesn’t look like your usual style.



Thanks. My gear is in my passenger seat every time I leave the house. I guess my style now is I don't have a style


----------



## enezdez (Feb 17, 2019)

Awesome Set!


----------



## DebraR (Mar 27, 2019)

Wow! Great pictures!


----------



## LRLala (Mar 28, 2019)

Very nice series.


----------

